# Polished Bliss®: A very special collection of cars...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Those of you who follow us on twitter will have seen some of these pictures last week :thumb:

This isn't a full write up as such as the time frame to get all these done was a bit crazy but I know some of you will appreciate these kind of cars as they're a bit different to the norm so I've got a collection of afters for you to see 

This job basically came about after one of our contract customers passed on our details. The owner of these cars had a few select members of a local motoring club coming round for an evening and as a result he needed the cars looking a bit better than they currently were. With only a couple of days available and the cars looking a bit grubby (and covered in WD40 residue previously used to clean them!) the plan was to try and devote an equal amount of time to each one without getting too engrossed in every tiny detail otherwise I'd have been there for weeks! Believe it or not the majority of the cars are regularly used in the summer months 

As you can imagine I used just about every product I have to hand on all these cars but the following is a pretty close basic process used for each car to get me going with extra bits here and there.

*- Dusted down with Lambswool Duster.
- Fully QD'd.
- Auto Finesse Tripple applied to paintwork & wheels.
- Auto Finesse Crystal used to clean the glass.
- Werkstat Prime Strong on all chrome/brass work.
- Leather cleaned and fed with Swissvax products.
- Rubber seals fed with Swissvax Seal.
- Tyres dressed with Swissvax Pneu.*

I should add that the pictures were all taken on my compact as Rich had the new SLR with him in Florida so apologies if the quality of some aren't quite up to the normal standards!

Ok so first up we have a *1945 MG TC*:




























The owner was very particular about having the chrome work on the dash polished as it had tarnished slightly so Prime Strong was used there as well. Swissvax Wood Polish was used on the wood:










Next up was a *1945 Split Screen Morris Minor*:




























Next to the MM was a *1908 Talbot*, it took a while to polish up the brass on this one:


















































































This one is known as a "White" and comes from the USA, as far as I can gather it's from 1905 and has a steam engine. I really grew to like this one as I worked away on it, it was so well built considering its age and is proper luxurious!




































































































Lurking behind the White was an absolute beast of a *1929 Bentley 4.5L*, the chrome work came up beautifully again using Werkstat Prime Strong:













































































































Hiding behind the massive Bentley was a late *1920's Bugatti Type 37*, Auto Finesse Metal Polish was given a good test on the various components and wheels on this one:




































































































All done 










I never had to touch this one (Although I did give it a going over with the Lambswool Duster before taking the pics) but I thought it was too good not to share :thumb:





































Mileage?....










And one final shot to show the size difference compared to the Bentley which I thought was rather comical, the headlight is about the same size as the mini's wheel!










If anyone has any questions on what products were used for any parts of the cars etc then fire away as I obviously haven't listed every single product for every stage used.

Thanks for looking, I'm fully aware these won't be to everyone's taste but I thought they were pretty cool and I'm chuffed to bits I got to work on such a rare and valuable collection of motors 

Clark


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Smashing collection there Clark, very nice mate. The mileage on the mini is fantastic


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Gotta love vintage motors...

That Bentley..

*drools*


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Invisible Touch said:


> Smashing collection there Clark, very nice mate. The mileage on the mini is fantastic


From memory not one of these cars have done over 5K miles!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Stunning collection :argie: Must've been a pleasure to work on them


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, quite a collection


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

excellent collection of cars, as you said maybe not to everyone's taste but certainly to mine. Great job:thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

An amaizing collection of classics there, could detail away to your hearts content.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

why the werkstat prime strong (chemical cleaner with abrasives?) and not a dedicated metal polish? (eg. swissvax metal polish etc)

thanks.

A lovely collection and thanks to yourself and the owner for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I vote this to be DW post of the year 2011.

That Bugatti :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

I wonder what the net value of the vehicles in that garage is..?


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

great colection of car there


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

amiller said:


> why the werkstat prime strong (chemical cleaner with abrasives?) and not a dedicated metal polish? (eg. swissvax metal polish etc)
> 
> thanks.
> 
> A lovely collection and thanks to yourself and the owner for sharing. :thumb:


The Prime Strong simply worked better and quicker as it polished and protected in one. It worked nicely on the Brass also which is very soft.



Nanoman said:


> I vote this to be DW post of the year 2011.
> 
> That Bugatti :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:
> 
> I wonder what the net value of the vehicles in that garage is..?


I know but I won't be saying 

A few minutes on google would give you a rough idea although you'd struggle with the Talbot and White for an accurate valuation


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gorgeous selection of classics there mate, never going to get bored detailing them, do like that Bugatti very much.

Thanks for sharing Clark.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Really nice cars chaps, bet you enjoyed the experience.

Bet it was very difficult getting in those knots and crannies


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

Wow, nice cars 

The highlight for me was the mini. I had a 1980 Clubman in that exact colour!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

WOW! its a rare opportunity to get to work on just one of those cars let alone a collection like that :argie: dam im dead proud to have had our products used on vehicles like that :thumb: the Bentley and Bugatti are my favorites.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work and wot a collection indeed.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning collection the Bently looks amazing Clark how does the paint on these cars compare to new cars and how does the products used differ , thanks for sharing


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

wow grate collection i would be very proud to work on classics like them

grate job as always


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

There's Bugatti and a Bently there but my fave is the old Moggy


----------



## AlanQS (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting Clark, that's one impressive collection!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice, Great collection of cars.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

is this Multipla Micks garage?


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Brilliant collection of true historics there. Nice mix of products and great results,the Auto Finesse range seems to be doing the job.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Some wonderful metal there and a cracking job by you as always Clark!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

WOW :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, awesome garage, fantastic work as always.


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

That garage is like watching the program "chasing classic cars", some outstanding cars there !


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome work as usual Clark they look amazing got to love the classics especially when they are so well looked after


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Stunning collection! That Bugatti is making me want to get into artistic mode and sketch! hmmmm  great classic car and such iconic styling features.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

have to admit clark nice collection of cars there and the came up a treat... loving the type 37 my granddad used to have one that was very similar back in the day.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

cracking collection of proper cars there, thanks for sharing fella:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job as always Clark! :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great Work :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a superb collection of vintage cars!:thumb:

My favourite has to be the 1940's MG.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Loving a bit of classic car action :thumb: in particular the 1929 Bentley. One word, awesome!


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

WOW Clark!!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fantastic classics collection, cheers for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

James B said:


> WOW! its a rare opportunity to get to work on just one of those cars let alone a collection like that :argie: dam im dead proud to have had our products used on vehicles like that :thumb: the Bentley and Bugatti are my favorites.


You can send me my cheque with our next order Jimmy :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Bloody Nora, I wasn't expecting that! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

What an amazing garage full of classics! :argie:

Mini's still my favourite though...


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

A beautiful collection of vintage cars (love the Bentley, my first detail at fourteen was a Blower Bentley, Super 8)

Kudos, great detail work (I love to see cleaned up brass work)


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

wee_green_mini said:


> Bloody Nora, I wasn't expecting that! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> What an amazing garage full of classics! :argie:
> 
> Mini's still my favourite though...


Thought you might 



TOGWT said:


> A beautiful collection of vintage cars (love the Bentley, my first detail at fourteen was a Blower Bentley, Super 8)
> 
> Kudos, great detail work (I love to see cleaned up brass work)


The Blower is a pretty cool car to do your first detail on!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing..


----------



## phaseolin (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow. I would take the Bugatti. What an amazing car and collection. Superb work.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Lovely work on some special cars clark :thumb:

Nice one

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow what a dream collection, looking stunning, no wonder you enjoyed doing them mate :doublesho


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

surely detailing those wonderful machines cant be classed as work:thumb:

thanks for sharing


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Some very nice motors there. Especially the Bugatti..


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, stunning collection, thanks for sharing :argie:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

e32chris said:


> surely detailing those wonderful machines cant be classed as work:thumb:
> 
> thanks for sharing


While you have a strict time schedule to do them in then it will always be classed as work unfortunately! 

Thanks for the comments guys,I still can't decide which I'd have out of the Bentley and Bugatti...


----------

